# weekend plans?



## bonbean01 (Sep 29, 2012)

Anyone else have city friends who when they phone ask if you have plans for the weekend?  Well...thought I'd ramble on just how weekend dates happen around here...

Friday night date.....got concerned for one of our RIR hens who isn't laying and acting "off"... sounded like she was egg bound and that if left untreated she could die...yikes...it would have to be the friendly one...HennyPenny...so...hubby and I go out...I glove up and oil...and am in there hoping I'm in the egg laying vent and not the other...massaging a chicken butt while my date (hubby) is starting a fire to heat water...okay...so don't feel an egg up there stuck...so...when the water is nice and warm, we take turns for 30 minutes soaking her butt in warm water to relax her...had just started when a friend came by and yes...he got to see how we were spending Friday night...date night...LOLOLOL!!!  Apparently the warm water soak is supposed to help relax muscles and make it easier to lay an egg...well...no egg during the night and no egg today and she's acting just fine...she probably just wanted a spa night?

Tonight...had a mix up out with the chickens again...so...flashlights and spotlights...chickens and roosters sqawking...then screaming when we grabbed them...trying not to to fall over all that lovely antique (just had to have it) farm implements under the shed roof...then stacked wood...stumbling into a large spider web face first...we have too much crap...and finally the chicken rodeo is over...everyone sorted and in their right places...calm...we walk back to the house and I tell hubby that he really knows how to show a girl a good time


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 29, 2012)

what exactly is a date night?????


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL Southern...you can't remember anymore either, eh? 

Nice dinner, wine and dancing...dinner and a movie...can't remember...

And...I have no idea why this post is in double???  doh!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey, we have a farm and my husband and I  have a date weekend planned.  Not sure if everyone will be alive when we come back, but we are planning on having a great weekend, with no children, dogs, cats or goats.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 30, 2012)

The post is probably double to make room for all of us... who has a date night with a farm and family??

Ok 20 kids- yu will have to give us all details... so we can live through you! 

Last date I had was to go to Lowes (For farm stuff) and then I got a call that my 15 year old daughter was bitten by a baby copperhead, so their "grandfather" was already there waiting for us- the night ended up being all about skinning and disecting this snake-fascinating stuff, we preserved the skin. Grandad is a vet, so there is always something to learn about every animal experience. Her leg was purple for 2 months. 
All my date nights are spent in the emergency room. WAH WAH WAH


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 30, 2012)

In 6 years of marriage we really haven't ever had a date night. We got to go out some when we first got married but I was pregnant then too. Since the kids have come we always have them with us. Our last time going somewhere alone was actually this year when we went to the Coca Cola 600 Nascar race. It was nice to get away for a few hours from the kids. We could have had a full night without the kids but DH was adamant about getting the kids back after the race. We are very picky about who watches the kids though.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 30, 2012)

Just a little update about HennyPenny...the egg bound spa chicken...finally today she laid an egg...her first egg ever and it is HUGE!!!!  Seems that was not the only thing stopped up in her...quite a mess...and she is probably feeling oh so much better   She's "talking" to me again and acting her sweet normal self.

As for date night...I grew up on a farm and each Saturday night we'd have a babysitter and my parents would get all decked out and drive to the city to go Square dancing.  My Mom sewed their outfits...pretty flashy skirt for her with matching shirt for my Dad.  Loved watching them practice new dance steps and laughing their heads off...ahhhh...those were good times.  

Oh...I just rambled...LOL...and it was random...good thing they have this section for nut cases like me


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 30, 2012)

So glad your hen is doing better. I  my chickens too!

You brought a smile to me! I love the thought of your parents goin' into town for date night. How absolutely sweet! And they were smart too! I really think it helps to have a date night at least once a month, too easy for things to become mundane!
I remember my parents did the jitterbug!


----------



## greybeard (Sep 30, 2012)

We have those kind of weekends too, but we don't call 'em date nights. 

(i might be old but i ain't dumb)


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 1, 2012)

Honestly, I can't tell you when we went on our last date night.  I can tell you it most likely involved TSC.  Oooo wait!  That's a lie.  I just remembered.  At the end of August we went to the fair.  You  know...we went from our house where there are cows, pigs, chickens and turkeys.  To a place where we had to pay to see other peoples cows,  pigs, chickens and turkeys.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 3, 2012)

20 kids never told us about her date-


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 3, 2012)

No...she hasn't reported back to us on her date night yet!

Hubby did a little break dancing...carrying lawn chairs and fishing poles over the two strand electric fence...did an amazing break dance trying to right himself, but ended up having a bad fall.  Always scarey since he has had so many neck and back surgeries...metal plate and screws that I worried might come loose, but that's fine...whew...seems it's his shoulder that took the worst of it...and I just came back from the doctor's after getting horrid headaches and face pain and swollen eye...I have bad allergies and this allergy season has been the worst...bad sinus infection, a big shot in the backside, money to the pharmacy for meds...there goes date night funds for this weekend...even though we're both laid up now for a bit.

Besides a Random Ramblings section...maybe we could add a section for whiners?  LOLOLOL...I get feeling sorry for myself and then go out and talk to the sheep and chickens and feel much happier


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 3, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> 20 kids never told us about her date-


'
It isn't until November, but this is our 4th year in a row going.  We are very excited. This is a family friendly channel so I can't driscribe everything. But it involves a one room log cabin in the woods, with a kitchen for cooking, We get stuffed salmon and precooked shrimp for the first night, and Crab cakes and rib-eye steaks for the 2nd night. Along with a fruit tray and veggie tray.  This year we are staying 3 nights.  So not sure what we will do for super the 3rd night.  One morning we go to town(half an hour drive) and eat at I-Hop. I get waffles covered in strawberries and ask for extra extra coolwhip topping.   Husband gets the eggs, gritts, sausage, bacon platter.  Then we go christmas shopping in town for our famliy. 

Oh, did I mention the hot tub on the porch and the wood fireplace. 

Amazing. 3 nights this year.  

One year we want to go in January and February when there is snow on the ground. That would be gorgeous, looking over the mountains, snow everywhere, sitting in the hottub.  

We have been married 20 years. We have been pretty good about date nights, Although there was some times during our marraige that we went pretty long with out a date night. Our 19 year old will be left in charge of the house, her syblings, 3 dogs, 3 cats, 3 rabbits, 30 plus goats.  All I can say is I would appreciate it if everyone prays for us.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 3, 2012)

> Besides a Random Ramblings section...maybe we could add a section for whiners?  LOLOLOL...I get feeling sorry for myself and then go out and talk to the sheep and chickens and feel much happier


   

me too! but i don't have sheep so for me it's goats, chickens and when I really need a boost... my dog (couch guard dog that is back to a LGD  )
 @ bonbean- hope you feel better soon, glad your DH wasn't too hurt... I did get a giggle picturing the break dancin' thing. My DH was in front of the gate, the one with the hot wire on it and my other Pyr boy decided to say hi to daddy from behind, paws on DH's shoulders, knocked him into the wire and the shock went through him and into the dog! PRICELESS!!!   It's a powerful charger too so it was a big shock- which makes it even harder to refrain from laughing hysterically- so I'm bitin' my top lip trying to ask "are you ok"...I wish I had it on video! 

@ 20 kids- Sounds like you are getting your annual long weekend down to the last detail.... very happy for you. I hope it's even better this year. Will pray for you and your family. I am waiting to go back to Eleuthera, Bahamas... but I might not come back!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 3, 2012)

20 that sounds super wonderful!!!!  I shall imagine it is us and live through you 

Southern...yeah...wish you'd had a video too...poor guy...but the visual is priceless


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Oct 3, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> Honestly, I can't tell you when we went on our last date night.  I can tell you it most likely involved TSC.  Oooo wait!  That's a lie.  I just remembered.  At the end of August we went to the fair.  You  know...we went from our house where there are cows, pigs, chickens and turkeys.  To a place where we had to pay to see other peoples cows,  pigs, chickens and turkeys.


Oh my goodness!!  Us too!

Loving hearing about square dancing and hot tubs...just warms yer heart.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 3, 2012)

I know this was last weekend...but looks like it's a fun post and can keep on going!

Last weekend was my weekend to work - two 12 hour shifts (I'm an RN).
The upside of 12 hour shifts is you get more days off - so today was my Friday!! 

This coming weekend I'm in an agility trial with Chewie, my 6 yr old Old English Sheepdog - Friday, Saturday and Sunday. It will be fun, but COLD!
It's outdoors, and we are supposed to be down to 29-31F each morning starting Friday morning...brr!

Tomorrow is a funeral - one of our Therapy Dog Chapter member's husband died 
But Saturday is a long-time family friend's 80th birthday - and we are having a surprise party for her...so fun!


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 4, 2012)

This is a great thread . 

Bon, sorry your allergies have been so hard on you. I have sinus problems too so I feel your pain, they are terrible. Hope you and hubby are up and at em soon . 

Have loved hearing about everyone's date nights or lack thereof, lol! 

I'm thinking that since the high Saturday here will be low to mid fifties with high winds and rain that we'll probably spend our "date night" lambing our *due any day now* ewe . Haha! I hope she lambs before then but.......


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 4, 2012)

Kristi...so glad you got your barn cam!!!  That has to make it better, right?  Would love one...but with our small herd doesn't seem practical....maybe one day!

Information for other allergy people...if you just keep going downhill and nothing works, don't wait too long to go to your doctor...I went yesterday and ended up with a huge shot in my backside and strong antibiotics...raging sinus infection.  Next time I go sooner.

When the Nurse took my blood pressure it showed 210/150....she took it again...same results.  I told her that her new equipment wasn't working right.  She puts me in an examining room and soon I hear someone running down the hall....I'm thinking, uh oh...someone has a problem.  It was my doctor getting pulled from another patient room by the nurse and she comes rushing in to take my blood pressure with her own older fashioned cuff...I was normal...she took it again....still normal....LOLOL...nothing like causing a panic and a little drama


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 4, 2012)

> nothing like causing a panic and a little drama


Keeps us on our toes.... lol


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 5, 2012)

Bon, the lamb cam is worth it's weight in gold! Sure saves me a skillion trips to the barn to see if they're starting to go into labor, then once they've lambed, a million trips to see if everyone's doing well. Since our ewe lambed last night, our date night will consist of hubby going to the deer lease and me having a quiet weekend here. BUT...... I've got new lambs to play with, LOL!!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 5, 2012)

Date night for me is with my gal pals and a few bottles of bud light. It's hunting season so hubby is in a tree. This weekend lots of chores in the freezing cold (brrr) and maybe a little baking.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 5, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Kristi...so glad you got your barn cam!!!  That has to make it better, right?  Would love one...but with our small herd doesn't seem practical....maybe one day!
> 
> Information for other allergy people...if you just keep going downhill and nothing works, don't wait too long to go to your doctor...I went yesterday and ended up with a huge shot in my backside and strong antibiotics...raging sinus infection.  Next time I go sooner.
> 
> When the Nurse took my blood pressure it showed 210/150....she took it again...same results.  I told her that her new equipment wasn't working right.  She puts me in an examining room and soon I hear someone running down the hall....I'm thinking, uh oh...someone has a problem.  It was my doctor getting pulled from another patient room by the nurse and she comes rushing in to take my blood pressure with her own older fashioned cuff...I was normal...she took it again....still normal....LOLOL...nothing like causing a panic and a little drama


LOL, sounds like they were preparing to have to jump up and down on your chest or something.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 5, 2012)

This weekend for us is homecoming weekend for our kids. So husband and I commented that the kids would be gone alot.  That is about as far as we got on the subject.  Saturday morning I work at a church thrift store, they bring in money to help fund an after school program at the church for middle and high school students in the area. It is a very rural area. Then we have to get 70 bales of straw and pack that into the barn. We really need to start trimmming goat feet. The girls are between 9 weeks and 5 weeks bred, it is a good time to get them all done again. Lawn clearly needs to be mowed, but looks like it is calling for rain. Not sure how that is going to work with getting straw.   I have two turkeys to cook, They were freshly butchered on Thursday.  Really need to get that done. Nothing exciting this weekend, just chores and more chores. 

Hope you all have a good weekend, or at least a productive weekend and stay safe on the farms.


----------



## Cricket (Oct 5, 2012)

I milk 2 or 3 milkings on the w/e's, so we tend to do the fun stuff during the week.  My husband is a retired heavy equipment mechanic, so does a little tinkering on the side.  

BUT, this Sunday morning, we are going to pick up 2 PIGLETS!  I am so excited--we haven't had pigs in about 10 years, and never fall pigs or pasture pigs.  We planted way too many potatoes and I picked up every scrubby golf ball size left over and have a lot of pie pumpkins, too.  I took my heifer back to the farm, so am thinking if I butcher my bigger steer, I should have like 100 extra bales of hay.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 5, 2012)

This weekend is packed!

Tonight, have a birthday dinner for my sister-on-law-and-_only_-in-law, tomorrow work on my butcher shop in the poultry barn and then going to a friend's housewarming party, Sunday picking up our first meat goat and finishing up the chores we have neglected all week.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 6, 2012)

working around the farm and hopefully the house too! Same as every weekend...  It would be nice to have a break....
yes I'm whining...where is that new whiners thread anyway?


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 6, 2012)

We are doing our fence this weekend. Should be able to put the goats in it by Sunday.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 6, 2012)

Southern...yeah...where is that whiner's thread???  I'm trying not to whine here today, but man...have lots to whine about 

Tomorrow is the day that my Mom died...also Canadian Thanksgiving and I miss my family...strong antibiotics are working but making me sick to my stomach, we have decided that we can't justify keeping my beloved ewe Suzie since she is now going on 4 years old and even with shots from the vet and using three different rams she is not pregnant...of course she is my favourite and I totally hate this being practical crap...breaks our hearts but as Remuda has reminded me, if you can't let them go you can't have them and she and her hubby are correct about that.  Winter is coming and we've not managed to find enough hay yet and feeding and caring for a non producing full size sheep doesn't make sense...but still... 

So...how's that for whining?  And yes, I would like a little cheese with my whine...thanks for asking


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 6, 2012)

@bonbean- (love that name!) So sorry about the loss of your mom, I don't care how old we get our mom is still mom! Mourning the loss of your mom is never whining .... the rest of it, weelllllll 

stinks about the hay- here in NC there is an abundance, I wish I could load up tractor trailers full and send it to those in need.
A neighbor saw my new round bale and stopped in to see if we needed and square bales- he has so much. It is heartbreaking to see ads on craigslist from all these other states(far away states) selling off entire herds. I guess because we haven't been hit like so many others, there is a better chance they can get a good price. So I'm rambling now....  sad about your sheep 

Sendin you some cheese...


----------

